# Can CL spread to dogs and cats?



## ItsWolfeh (Dec 29, 2013)

I know it's possible for a human to be infected but what about dogs and cats?

I rescued two litters of kittens from a goat dairy which is known to have CL and I know the cats were drinking the waste water that came out from cleaning the milk parlor, so I think there is a high possibility that they ingested the infection. One of the kittens is now 6-7 months old and has the largest abscess I have ever seen on her jaw. I see no scratch or bite marks which might indicate this was from a fight, and being on the jaw, this is a red flag for me. It is hard and only very slightly squishy (I thought it might have been a bone spur until I tried to pop it and felt there was a bit of squish to it, but could not pop it). I have her quarantined in my bathroom for when it bursts, I will know for sure then (if it is cheesy, CL, if puss, regular abscess, right?) but I'm concerned about her and her siblings. I'm still trying to rehome them all but I don't think I want to rehome cats infected with CL.... I also have dogs and am worried about them being infected (though if it is CL, they probably already are...)


----------



## joycespell (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes it can , it can also spread to humans . I suggest getting rid of the kitties. I am so sorry to have to say that because i live and breathe my animals and i know how devastated i am when i have to get rid of them but i would do it to protect you and your other animals.i am so sorry


----------



## ItsWolfeh (Dec 29, 2013)

So I discovered the abscess yesterday, immediately quarantined her, and posted afterwords. It popped overnight and it does look like it was filled with pus, there is now a scab and some dried pus around it. Do you still think it is CL? I'm used to the abscesses being filled with a cheesy pus which is why I'm asking (hers was watery), just to be sure.

I will definitely have them all put down if it is CL, it's a nasty vicious cycle and we even have 3 goats of our own, though one has been vaccinated against it the other two we don't believe the breeder vaccinated them even though she said she did, because she said she wormed them and we did not find that to be true (they were super pale and took forever to pink up due to worms). There is also the risk of it spreading to us, we let them go anywhere they want, including the kitchen counters...


----------



## meme (Dec 29, 2013)

The only way to know for sure is to test collect the puss and send it in for testing. I sure hope it is something else.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 29, 2013)

I would test it if you can, but it is my understanding that CL is spread by the pus so that would mean that a goat had to break an abscess while being milked, it had to drip onto the ground and end up in the water that the kittens drank. Possible, but in my mind not probable. But you are wise to be concerned.


----------



## ItsWolfeh (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay I will do that then. The vets don't have an opening for 4 days but they said they will call me and let me know if a spot becomes available so I can get in sooner. In case all the puss is also dried up and gone by then I've snipped some fur with dry puss on it for testing. In the meantime I will keep her quarantined and if more abscesses pop up I think that will definitely mean CL... Thank you all!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 31, 2013)

They can do a blood test on a goat for CL, not sure one has ever been done for a cat, but I would ask UC Davis. You can call the CAHFS lab at UC Davis and ask them, they are more than willing to talk to you.  530-752-8700  is their number.


----------

